# :: ECS Tuning :: ECS Wheel Spacers - Take A Stance !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*ECS Wheel Spacers -*

Getting the correct fitment is key and we have a solution - Spacers! If you need only a 2mm set for a small clearance issue or going with 20mm set to achieve an aggressive stance, we have a variety of sizes and bolt patterns to fit your needs. 

All spacers are corrosion protected: 2,3, and 4mm spacers are zinc plated steel; thicker spacers, in sizes ranging from 5 and above, are made of 6061 anodized aluminum.

Buy them alone; buy them with matching lug bolts!





Need more? Please check out our installation PDF and How-To Video below.

*Installation PDF*

*Video*


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------

